# Turkey bow huntin'?



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm thinking about geting in to turkey hunting with a bow. It seems like a fun sport but mainly for a great incentive to practice and look forward to something. What does it all take to do this, because you have to draw back your bow when you aren't supposed to move at all. What gear do I use?Maybe do it from a tree stand? i'm completely new to gobblers,any help from someone who flings sticks at turkeys would be great, thank you!


----------



## bowhunter130 (Feb 5, 2009)

I will have to tell you i am tryig it too after i get one with gun this year how ever this is HARD... turkeys have wayyyy better i sight and hearing than deer and elk and things lol good luck..


----------



## midwesthunter95 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Turkey Huntin' Bow*

Bowhunter130 is correct!! Turkeys dohave wayy better sight then us!I would not reccomend hunting out of a treestand! If you are worried about those big toms bustin you when you draw back..you would be better off to hunt in a blind that has some sort of small window openings to see out of!! Whe3n you put up a blind if you are going to try to put it on the edge of a field...thats a good idea!! But dont try to brush it in!! Turkeys are smarter then we hunters think!! They will see the outline of the blind and seethat something has tried to brush it in and get worried!!And I know Garrett you might think i am crazy by saying this but it is true!! One more thing if the inside of your blind has a black backround dont try to camo it up..you would want to wear black!!You will also need a special kind of broadhead for turkey hunting ...also in some states you poundage on your bow has a minimum draw poundage..like me in Ohio..it is 40#!! Good Luck this year and i hope you get that big gobbler you are dreamin of!!

Happy Hunting

Andrew Schlabach


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

midwesthunter95 said:


> Bowhunter130 is correct!! Turkeys dohave wayy better sight then us!I would not reccomend hunting out of a treestand! If you are worried about those big toms bustin you when you draw back..you would be better off to hunt in a blind that has some sort of small window openings to see out of!! Whe3n you put up a blind if you are going to try to put it on the edge of a field...thats a good idea!! But dont try to brush it in!! Turkeys are smarter then we hunters think!! They will see the outline of the blind and seethat something has tried to brush it in and get worried!!And I know Garrett you might think i am crazy by saying this but it is true!! One more thing if the inside of your blind has a black backround dont try to camo it up..you would want to wear black!!You will also need a special kind of broadhead for turkey hunting ...also in some states you poundage on your bow has a minimum draw poundage..like me in Ohio..it is 40#!! Good Luck this year and i hope you get that big gobbler you are dreamin of!!
> 
> Happy Hunting
> 
> Andrew Schlabach



Why are we yelling!


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

what do you mean yelling?:confused3::focus:


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

buglebuster said:


> what do you mean yelling?:confused3::focus:


He ended all of his sentences with an exclamation point. On here, that would signify yelling.


To answer your question, if I were you I'd hunt them out of a blind, rather than a tree stand. Draw when they're not looking, or when a tree's in between you and the gobbler. I also learned this past year that they can't really see when they're gobbling. I got my gun up on a 3 or 4 year old while he was gobbling at 40 yards. He never knew I was there.


----------



## midwesthunter95 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Yelling*

Ok i will stop yelling! Now we can see who is cranky today.


----------



## bowhunter130 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey andrew lol damn it stop yellin lol jk i think its funny these guys are yelling at ya lol and i am not stupid i know about the blinds you should know that lol...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG I SCREAMED!!!


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

midwesthunter95 said:


> Ok i will stop yelling! Now we can see who is cranky today.


Not cranky at all. Just sayin'. Also, in your signature it says you're switching to Rages. Not a good idea with that low of KE. But hey, if you wanna lose deer, have at it.



bowhunter130 said:


> Hey andrew lol damn it stop yellin lol jk i think its funny these guys are yelling at ya lol and i am not stupid i know about the blinds you should know that lol...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG I SCREAMED!!!


I'm not yelling at all. Just pointing out. Also, real mature bud.


----------



## bowhunter130 (Feb 5, 2009)

hey man you know it!!!!!!!! OMG i did it again lol who says !!!!! those meaning yellin DA... they mean expressing


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

bowhunter130 said:


> hey man you know it!!!!!!!! OMG i did it again lol who says !!!!! those meaning yellin DA... they mean expressing



So now you're bringing out the insults.

Look up the meaning of an exclamation point, dumbass (right back at ya )

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exclamation_mark


----------



## millerarchery (Dec 27, 2005)

You guys sure know how to get off the subject.
use a ground blind, dont brush it in, turkeys dont care, shoot your whitetail 
setup if you are comfy with it. put a hen decoy 10 yards in front of your blind facing you and start calling. also you dont have to net your windows as long as you are wearing black inside, and have fun.


----------



## bowhunter130 (Feb 5, 2009)

yea man great comeback last time i heard that one i laughed so hard i fell off my dinosaur. And it means to express not yell


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Check your PM's


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

Thank you for the advice that I did get, I hope I'm not yelling too loud,LOL....
I think I've got the basic idea if its just like hunting with a shotgun, gut with a bow from a blind. But then I've got to ask, what kind of blinds would you guys suggest? Money isnt the biggest issue, I just want something I shouldnt have any troubles with.


----------



## bowhunter130 (Feb 5, 2009)

hey i would probaly use trekker or double bull... somethin that you can adjust window size in... although to that rory guy it may involve yelling.. lol ha ha but good luck bud


----------



## midwesthunter95 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Why not Rage!!*

why not use Rage...they to baby for you!!!I am yellin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Probaly hit the dder in the gut..that is why you are not findin any of them!!!!


----------



## bowhunter130 (Feb 5, 2009)

duh man dont you know they aint got anogh KE lol and i guess im going to second grade english according to RORY, but he needs to be in PRE SCHOOL


----------



## midwesthunter95 (Feb 10, 2009)

bowhunter130 said:


> duh man dont you know they aint got anogh KE lol and i guess im going to second grade english according to RORY, but he needs to be in PRE SCHOOL


What is the KE???


----------



## bowhunter130 (Feb 5, 2009)

Kinetic energy


----------



## midwesthunter95 (Feb 10, 2009)

bowhunter130 said:


> Kinetic energy


Oh what is that!!!I am yellin!!!LOL


----------



## bowhunter130 (Feb 5, 2009)

*Sorry*

hey bugle buster sorry for ruining your thread but it fires me up when people get all mad over something so little like !!!! lol how immature. and he says i need to go to second grade. but anyhow i wish you good luck and hope you get a big one


----------



## bowhunter130 (Feb 5, 2009)

Rory/MO said:


> So now you're bringing out the insults.
> 
> Look up the meaning of an exclamation point, dumbass (right back at ya )
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exclamation_mark


Casually, exclamation marks may be repeated for additional emphasis ("That's great!!!"), ... straight from wiki bub the same page you gave me!!!!! isnt that great!!!


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

Thank you guys for the help on what blind to get and how to turkey hunt with a bow, and also the classes on !yelling!:icon_1_lol:I'm new to the forum its pretty neat!


----------



## bowhunter130 (Feb 5, 2009)

lol im new two and yea one more thing dont yell while turkey hunting lololololololol lol !!!!!! does that mean im yelling while laughing lol lol is that possible...l ol have fun on archery talks


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Turkey hunting, in my view, is just and fun as deer hunting. Get yourself a decent blind (take a look at the Double Bull's, great blinds:thumb, and a decoy or two and put them about 10 yards close to your blind. Don't brush it in because turkeys don't care and might spook if they notice it trying to be hidden. For broadheads, just shoot the same broadheads you use for deer. Remember though, a turkeys vitals are around the size of a baseball. PRACTICE PRACTICE PRACTICE. Know your effective range and just have fun out there. Also you don't need much KE at all to hunt turkeys. Most people prefer not to get a pass-thru so they bird cannot fly away.


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

Thank you for the advice and shot placement pics!


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

midwesthunter95 said:


> why not use Rage...they to baby for you!!!I am yellin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Probaly hit the dder in the gut..that is why you are not findin any of them!!!!


No. Not baby enough at all. You're just not pushing near enough KE to use them. 



bowhunter130 said:


> duh man dont you know they aint got anogh KE lol and i guess im going to second grade english according to RORY, but he needs to be in PRE SCHOOL





bowhunter130 said:


> hey bugle buster sorry for ruining your thread but it fires me up when people get all mad over something so little like !!!! lol how immature. and he says i need to go to second grade. but anyhow i wish you good luck and hope you get a big one


Way to bring PRIVATE messages into it. And you're calling me immature :set1_rolf2:


Good luck bugle. The best advice anyone can give about turkey hunting, well there is none . Turkeys do some incredible things. Things you'd never expect. As the saying goes "expect the unexpected". Experience is how you will learn the most, plain and simple. So once again, good luck bud.


----------

